# [H] EU-Blackhand - Neueinsteiger, Rückkehrer, Familiengilde sucht für ihre Reihen



## Asado (29. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 

da das Leben Veränderung mit sich bring, haben wir &#8211; *die Gilde Eisbeschlagen* &#8211; aktuell einige freie Plätze in unseren Reihen.

Diese freien Plätze würden wir natürlich gerne mit den dafür passenden Leuten auffüllen. Und da sich diese unter Euch befinden,

möchte ich die Möglichkeit nutzen um Euch unsere Gilde an dieser Stelle vorzustellen.

 

 

*Wer oder was ist Eisbeschlagen:*

 

Wir sind eine Gilde auf Seiten der Horde und haben unsere Heimat auf dem EU-Server Blackhand,

den wir nun seit fast einem Jahr mit unserer Anwesenheit bereichern.

Erreichen kann man uns unter http://wowgilden.net/Eisbeschlagen.

 

Bei uns geht das Privatleben absolut immer vor! Wenn es jemand zu einem Ingame-Termin nicht rechtzeitig schafft oder aufgrund eines

miesen Tages einfach keine Lust mehr hat, dann ist das eben so. Dasselbe gilt, wenn jemand mal eine kleine Pause machen möchte.

Keiner muss sich deswegen rechtfertigen oder hat Probleme zu befürchten.

 

Wir pflegen einen gemeinsamen, lockeren, entspannten und stressfreien Umgang miteinander. Jeder von uns möchte das Spiel in seiner

persönlichen Geschwindigkeit und auf seine eigene Art und Weise erleben. Bei uns wird niemand nach seiner Spielerfahrung, seiner Kill-Erfahrung,

seinem Item-Level seiner Talentverteilung oder seinem &#8222;Skill&#8220; beurteilt. Jeder spielt das, was er möchte und wie es ihm Spaß macht. Es gibt keine Vorgaben und keinen Druck.

 

Wir rennen nicht &#8222;schnell schnell&#8220; durch die Instanzen oder den Raid und sind dabei auf der Jagd nach 3 Punkten mehr Ausdauer. Wir möchten die Inhalte erleben,

und nehmen uns die Zeit die dafür nötig ist. Natürlich ist das Spiel an vielen Stellen nicht mehr wirklich schwierig, aber das ist doch kein Grund dauerhaft nur mit geschlossenem

Visier durch die Settings zu rennen. Daher wird bei uns beispielsweise auch niemand schief angeschaut, wenn jemand vor der Instanz vielleicht noch die Questtexte lesen möchte.

 

Bei uns gibt es keinen &#8222;Babysitter&#8220;. Unsere Gildenleitung möchte ebenso in Ruhe spielen und gemeinsam mit uns das Spiel erleben und genießen.

Die Gildenleitung kümmert sich zwar um all das was organisatorisch anfällt, für Freizeitgestaltung und Unterhaltung ist sie aber nicht verantwortlich.

Da jeder von uns erwachsen und selbstständig ist, nehmen wir diese Dinge selbst in die Hand. Jeder bei uns darf Ausflüge, Events oder sonstige Veranstaltungen eigenständig ins Leben rufen.

 

Wir unterhalten einen kleinen aber feinen Raid _(jeden Sonntagabend),_ den wir in Kooperation mit einer gleichgesinnten Gilde betreiben.

Bis auf den Spaß an der Freude sind wir dabei relativ anspruchslos an uns selbst. Ob sich dabei jemand schon nach 30 Sekunden die virtuellen Radieschen von unten betrachtet

oder aber ohne Plan und System  an die Bosse herangegangen wird, interessiert dabei nicht. Wir gehen die Sache gemütlich an undtasten uns an die Dinge heran!

Dementsprechend sind wir weit von HC entfernt und wagen von Mystisch höchstens zu träumen.

 

 

*Wen suchen wir für unsere Reihen:*

 

- Wir suchen Neueinsteiger, die den alten Inhalt aus Classic, BC, WotLK, Cata oder eben MoP gar nicht kennen

- Wir suchen Mütter und Väter, die in einer Instanz oder einem Raid vielleicht x-mal AFK und zum Kind müssen

- Wir suchen Berufstätige, die abends vielleicht nur kurz für 1-2 Stunden spielen möchten

- Wir suchen alle, die ihr Glück einmal als Tank oder Heiler versuchen möchten,

  sich dies aufgrund der allgemeinen Erwartungshaltung bisher aber nicht zugetraut haben

- Wir suchen diejenigen, die vielleicht nie über Hero-Instanzen hinausgekommen sind,

  weil sie immer befürchtet haben zu wenig Schaden zu verursachen

- Wir suchen alle, die dem Tempo des heutigen WoW-Alltags nichts abgewinnen können

- Wir suchen die Dauer-Twinker, die eventuell nie einen Level 100 Char haben werden,

  weil sie sich nicht entscheiden können oder eben einfach nicht entscheiden wollen

- Wir suchen Leute, die gerne ein wenig mit uns im Chat schreiben und sich nicht nur ausnahmslos im TS aufhalten

_  (Bei Raids ist TS hilfreich und bei Instanzen nett - TS Anwesenheit ist bei diesen Sachen aber definitiv kein Muss!)
  (TS-Liebhaber, die sich dauerhaft und ausgiebig im TS aufhalten wollen, sind bei uns leider falsch.)_

 

Als Bewerber solltet Ihr das 25te Lebensjahr vollendet haben.

Diese Grenze müssen wir leider ziehen, da sich unsere Zielgruppe eben auf die oben genannten Leute bezieht. Dementsprechend könnte es für jüngere eventuell schwierig

werden sich bei uns zurechtzufinden. Ausnahmen bestätigen aber natürlich immer die Regel und es wird bei ansprechenden Bewerbungen durchaus über den Einzelfall entschieden.

 

Ihr könnt einen Charakter von 0 an komplett neu beginnen oder auch einen großen ausgewachsenen Charakter zu uns transferieren.

Wie schon erwähnt, gibt es da von unserer Seite keine Vorgaben und keinen Druck.

 

 

Ein notwendiges Übel, ohne das aber dennoch nichts geht, sind natürlich Regeln.

*Folgend daher ein kurzer Abriss unserer relativ simplen Regeln**:*

 

- Das wahre Leben hat immer Vorrang!

- Bei uns darf jeder spielen was, wann und wie es diejenige/derjenige möchte

- Es gibt keinen Instanz-, Raid-, Berufs-, Klassen und Rassenzwang

- Es wird niemals Druck auf Mitglieder aufgebaut, etwas zu tun oder sich an Dingen zu beteiligen

- Wir bewerten niemanden aufgrund von Recount und posten keine Recount-Daten im Raid

- Wir belehren niemanden unaufgefordert zu seiner Klasse und Spielweise

- Wir haben keinen TS Zwang _(auch wenn beim Raid Zuhören dennoch sinnvoll ist)_

- Wir haben eine sehr flache Gildenhierarchie, in der jeder Ausflüge, Events etc. planen darf

- Wir legen Wert auf einen lebhaften Gildenchat

 

 

Wenn Ihr bis hierher gelesen habt und die vergangene Textwand Euer Interesse geweckt hat, würden wir uns über Eure Bewerbung in unserem Forum freuen.

Unser Forum findet Ihr wie oben schon erwähnt unter folgendem Link:

 

http://wowgilden.net/Eisbeschlagen

 

Bei einer Bewerbung möchten wir Euch lediglich darum bitten, dass Ihr Euch kurz bei uns im Forum vorstellt.

Euer Name, Euer Alter und was Ihr privat oder ansonsten für einen Stress habt. Gegebenenfalls auch einfach was Ihr in WoW schon erlebt habt _(wobei Spielerfahrung absolut nebensächlich ist)_.

So ist es uns möglich einen Eindruck von Euch zu bekommen. Bei akuter Ratlosigkeit könnt ihr Euch bei einer Bewerbung auch an den bereits vorhandenen Threads orientieren.

 

Wir würden uns freuen, von Euch zu hören und den ein oder anderen von Euch bald in unseren Reihen begrüßen zu können.

 

Viele Grüße im Namen von Eisbeschlagen

 

Asado


----------



## Asado (6. April 2015)

/push


----------



## Zhaaza (7. April 2015)

Viel Erfolg bei Eurer Suche, wenn auch nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt.....


----------



## Raikji (10. April 2015)

Klasse Leute in der Gilde, lohnt sich sehr der Verein, grade für Neulinge und Leute die es etwas ruhiger und entspannt wie zu Classic angehen wollen ohne gehetze durch die Instanzen und sowas!


----------



## Asado (14. April 2015)

Hallo liebe Interessenten,

es haben sich mittlerweile einige neue Gesichter bei uns eingefunden.

Um uns untereinander besser kennenzulernen und zu "beschnuppern",
haben wir uns entschieden erst einmal einen Aufnahmestopp auszurufen.

Ich werde an dieser Stelle bescheid geben, wenn der Stopp wieder aufgebhoben wird.

Vielen Dank für euer reges Interesse.

Gruß
Asado


----------

